# Question that will most likely go unanswered...Was answered.



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2020)

I have been using usb dacs for a while now. I love the idea of driverless sound and stuff.

Recently got some cheap amazon dacs made for phones but can be used on windows.

The one I got currently doesn't seem to work without some sort of driver it seems.

It's called in windows devices.( TX 384kb HiFi Type_C Audio )

This is the hardware id
USB\VID_0BDA&PID_492F&REV_0001&MI_00
USB\VID_0BDA&PID_492F&MI_00

It's a realtek I guess but no driver I have tried works.

Any ideas ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Is there any model numbers?


----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Is there any model numbers?



Nothing really. They are made by some oem it seems and sold by different venders.

They all look like this.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2020)

natr0n said:


> Nothing really. They are made by some oem it seems and sold by different venders.
> 
> They all look like this.



Thing looks like a pigtail mainly...


----------



## mbeeston (Apr 11, 2020)

realtek alc4042 maybe.
looks like this one...


			Amazon.com
		

could try the modded one in the forums








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades. I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:  Downloads & Updates Here: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Realtek/releases  Realtek USB...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2020)

mbeeston said:


> realtek alc4042 maybe.
> looks like this one...
> 
> 
> ...




Driver doesnt seem to work for this gadget.   I think it could be that alc4042 but cant find a driver for it.



eidairaman1 said:


> Thing looks like a pigtail mainly...



It does support windows in the listing though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 11, 2020)

Are you just going by setup files?

Have you tried forcing the device to use the driver via device manager?


----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Are you just going by setup files?
> 
> Have you tried forcing the device to use the driver via device manager?




Of course via device manager any which way possible.


----------



## mbeeston (Apr 11, 2020)

hmmm.. wierd.. someone in the thread asked if it did and he said it would... dunno what to tell you.
you could post in the thread and ask him about it.
but yeah, i can't find any other listings for drivers that might work, might be outta luck.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2020)

Gonna give up on this for now...mentally exhuasting. Thanks guys for help.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2020)

Did you try the *Microsoft -> USB Audio 2.0* driver?  It might complain that it won't work but try it anyway.   Guide here:





						Micca OriGen/OriGen+ Driver Install – Windows 10 | Micca Electronics
					






					www.miccatron.com
				




That's literally the only way a 384 kHz DAC will "just work" on Linux/iOS/Mac OS X.  Microsoft took a _decade_ to implement it and it won't ever use it unless you force it because Microsoft didn't want it overriding existing drivers for audio devices.  Windows also doesn't always detect that the device should use USB Audio Class 2.0 driver...  It's just a facepalm all around.  At least it's available now (*Windows 10 Anniversary update*), so yeah, that's probably all you need to do: force Microsoft's USB Audio 2.0 driver.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you try the Microsoft -> USB Audio Class 2.0 driver?  It might complain that it won't work but try it anyway.   Guide here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My main OS is 8.1 and for certain games use an old build of ltsb.

Gonna dump fresh copy of 10 on a spare drive and hopefully get going.

I did make a usb linux mint to test and the hifi adapter does work under linux amazing sound too.

I came across this. https://thesycon.de/eng/usb_audiodriver.shtml They made the driver for MS it seems and you can get it for 7 and 8.1


@* FordGT90Concept*
 It worked as soon as it booted. TYVM Brah

I used latest ltsc


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2020)

natr0n said:


> Nothing really. They are made by some oem it seems and sold by different venders.
> 
> They all look like this.





that looks so cool, i want one


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2020)

natr0n said:


> My main OS is 8.1 and for certain games use an old build of ltsb.


Prior to Windows 10 Anniversary update, manufacturer provided drivers are _required_ (especially if it "just works" with Mac/Linux/iOS/Android/etc.).  The Anniversary update literally broke my manufacturer provided drivers (sourced from Via).  That's when I discovered (link provided above) the Anniversary update added USB Audio 2.0 support because the manufacturer recommended using Windows' baked in support over the Via driver.

Seeing how no driver is provided...looks like updating Windows or changing OS would be the only solution...but you already addressed that so good to go.



Mussels said:


> that looks so cool, i want one


It must have a micro-microchip.


----------



## will9909 (Jun 15, 2020)

natr0n said:


> I have been using usb dacs for a while now. I love the idea of driverless sound and stuff.
> 
> Recently got some cheap amazon dacs made for phones but can be used on windows.
> 
> ...





how did he do that?

i have the same problem and i dont know where to get Tx 384kb hifi type c audio drive for window


----------



## natr0n (Jun 16, 2020)

will9909 said:


> View attachment 159128
> how did he do that?
> 
> i have the same problem and i dont know where to get Tx 384kb hifi type c audio drive for window


 You have to use a more updated windows 10 that has the driver support.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2020)

Windows 10 build 2004, I had to go back to my manufacturer's driver.


----------

